# Is VOOM dead, dead?



## blooker68 (May 11, 2008)

I was just at WalMart watching a few 42" displays and was surprised to see a promo for VOOM HD network featuring the Rush channel. This was followed by a Sharp sponsored baseball segment and then a WalMart back to school commercial.

What signal source does Walmart use for their display units?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sounds like it's an internally created source.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I believe they use internal commercials on a loop.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, I noticed this at Sam's Club, also. They have a pre-recored set of ads that play on loop all day long. If your there long enough, you can even watch them repeat! This is the same for Target as well.

Isn't VOOM still available on some cable networks?

I still wish some of the VOOM channels would com back to dish - even if there was only a few, or a "best of" channel, or they made shows available for free on ON DEMAND, but I know none of that would happen. Oh well. I guess when I get my cravings for VOOM, i'll just go shop at WalMart.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Voom is still on Cablevision in New York. Some networks (plus a few specialty networks like Oasis) are on some international systems. 

I think Voom is only on Cablevision to keep up their channel count. I think it could go away permanently at any time.


----------



## blooker68 (May 11, 2008)

I still think Charlie did us dirty with Voom. I used to like the guy.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

blooker68 said:


> I still think Charlie did us dirty with Voom. I used to like the guy.


I never liked him. He makes promises. Gives us channels and then takes them away because he is too cheap to negotiate contracts. Says he does not want to raise our rates and then they end up going up every February. The CEO of DirecTV never has that problem. I still like Dish Network better because I like their DVR's better and their PQ for SD and HD is good. Just wish we had a different CEO/President.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Personally I like his attitude. It reminds me of how I act when someone tries to put the screws to me. I do believe we and the D* subs have benifited from him holding out on contracts sometimes.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

jclewter79: couldn't agree with you more. I'm happy with Dish b/c it's still much cheaper than cable for the number of channels. Not all my customer service calls have been great, but it's still much better than cable. Who knows how much the service would be if they just gave into every network's demand for more revenue to carry the channels. He must have done something right in the past to get Dish where it is today. ...so they just lost some subs recently--big deal. The only companies that aren't struggling these days are in the market of selling oil.

Charlie: Don't change your methods!


----------

